# Crock Pot Chicken Sandwich



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Not true Q but was not bad for an easy meal. 
Boneless, skinless chicken breasts and thighs
1/2 bottle of K.C. Masterpiece BBQ Sauce
one sliced onion
Salt and Pepper
all cooked on low all day

Made a great sammich! I added a little extra sauce after I put the meat on the bread.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That looks good!


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

Every time I've ever had chicken from a crockpot it was insultingly overcooked. I think crockpots are very inconsistent with cook times and temps.

Any tips I can lovingly give my wife to not regularly make chicken jerky wannabe in the crockpot?


----------

